

Why this is short - tarr11
http://douglastarr.com/why-this-blog-entry-is-short

======
prezjordan
I've always written concisely. Throughout my grade school years, I had a
really tough time writing papers that had a page minimum: because I would
always say what I needed to say early on - getting right to the point so to
speak.

Now, one could argue that my writing was organized poorly, and that's why I
said what I needed to say so early, but I don't know. I feel like I get
everything out as quickly as possible.

------
enduser
The irony:

> You will choose your words more carefully, and make less mistakes.

Should be "make _fewer_ mistakes"

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fewer_vs._less>

~~~
tarr11
Thanks, fixed. :-)

